# Can Anybody Identify This?



## SacramentoJoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Last night my neighbor gave me an old RC truck, controller, batteries, and charger. I have no idea what make and model it is. It had a broken rear arm (which I rigged and got it running) but then I lost a screw to the front rod/hub. 

Can anybody identify the make and model of this truck?? 

Joe


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like a tamiya truck maybe something like the blackfoot or stadium blitzer?


----------



## hitman21 (Dec 7, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing. I think its the Tamiya Blackfoot Looks like it anyway. i havent seen one in a few years! lol


----------



## SacramentoJoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have an inquiry into the Tamiya customer support. My neighbor said it was around 20 years old, but it looks like it has barely been used (or at least barely crashed, unlike mine!) I was able to get his old batteries to work and it ran pretty good. 

Now I gotta find another one of these screws and bushings:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

IT LOOKS LIKE A TAMIYA TRUCK OF SOMEKIND BUT ITS NOT A BLACKFOOT..I'M SURE OF THAT. IT LOOKS LIKE ITS IN GOOD SHAPE..,GOOD LUCK REPAIRING IT :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS (Apr 6, 2007)

looks like a old kangaroo.


----------



## Mike_OBrien (Apr 1, 2008)

its a king cab,,,,,, black foot was the same as the frog http://www.tamiyaclub.com/car.asp?id=81


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

its actually a hilux. same as the kingcab, but red wheels and a toyota body. if you need parts, i may have some !!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

If the kit is a Tamiya, I suggest utilizing this website: (http://www.tamiyaclub.com/). Not only are there plenty of pictures on the Vintage Tamiya Club website, but people who are trying to restore their old kits. Maybe you can find the parts you need there.

Here is a link on that website to the Tamiya Toyota Hilux (http://www.tamiyaclub.com/car.asp?id=86)


----------



## SacramentoJoe (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, it is the Toyota Hilux. Thanks for the info and the links. Guess I might have to join the Tamiya Club now. I am sure that I will need some more parts since we are driving it around again. This thing came out in 1990! 

Joe


----------

